# 끝나려면



## Pavel Bond

수업이 끝나려면 1시간이나 남았는데 너무 졸려요.

If the lesson wants to end, but it still rests 1 hour, I'm very sleepy.
or
If I want that the lesson would end, but it still rests 1 hour, I'm very sleepy?


----------



## Stephen Lee

1. 수업이 끝나려면 1시간이나 남았는데, = There is still one hour left until the class is over,
2. 너무 졸려요. = I'm so sleepy.


** If I want that the lesson would end = 내가 그 수업이 끝나기를 바란다면
** If the lesson wants to end. =그 수업은 끝나고 싶다면. is wrong. "If I want the class is over" is right. 
** but it still rests 1 hour.  is wrong . Because, the verb "rests" means not to do anything for a time. the quantifier "the rest" is 나머지. But it is just the quantifier. You should use "leave", such as <One hour is left>. 
** As an adverb, '*very*' is used to strengthen the meaning of an adjective or an adverb. The adjective or adverb that '*very*' emphasizes can be followed by a noun. ... '*So*' is also used as an adverb, which emphasizes an adjective or an adverb to a higher degree than '*very*'. It is never followed by a noun.


----------



## Pavel Bond

Thank you very much!


----------

